

Show HN: cashay.me – translating time at work to cost of items - jsomau
http://www.cashay.me/
Just a toy I put together while learning AngularJS.
======
jsomau
This is a toy I put together while learning AngularJS.

The idea: People struggle to associate the time spent behind their desk with
the money that gets deposited in their account. Subsequently, they often make
rash purchasing decisions.

In case it wasn't clear how to make it work:

    
    
      1. Enter your salary (don't worry - not tracked)
    
      2. Notice the counter has started
    
      3. When you reach $1, the boxes on the right will light up

